# Speed set in white?



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I just set about 100 sq ft of 24''x24'' travertine tile in a bathroom and now the H.O wants me to tile around the jacuzzi tub with the same tile. It's not much, only about 20 sq ft. The question I have: is there a white speed set so I can get this job done a day sooner? I checked the big boxes and no luck, just wanted to stop here first before I run around town to all the tile stores. Thanks.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

All types of thinset are made in both gray and white. Just check around your area. The last Speedset I used was Tec in white.

Jaz


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Make your own. Baking Soda is a neat thing, play with the mix until you find a ratio that sets to your liking


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Custom makes white SpeedSet.
We get ours from local Dal Tile.


----------



## user15686 (Jul 30, 2007)

You can get Henry 316 two hour mud at Lowe's. It is white.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Great answers. I will look into the possibilities. Thanks.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Make your own. Baking Soda is a neat thing, play with the mix until you find a ratio that sets to your liking



NO NO NO NO NO!!!! I just went to an NTCA workshop about two weeks ago, and this specific subject came up. I've done the same thi9ng with sandmix to patch floors over a bonding agent, and that's not a problem. But with thinset, the baking soda will destroy the bonding strength of the thinset. DO NOT do this!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill_Vincent said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!!!! I just went to an NTCA workshop about two weeks ago, and this specific subject came up. I've done the same thi9ng with sandmix to patch floors over a bonding agent, and that's not a problem. But with thinset, the baking soda will destroy the bonding strength of the thinset. DO NOT do this!


Good to know, thanks Bill. I have only used it on a few occasions when I didn't have any speedset on hand and it seemed to work very well. I thought about the bonding issue and pulled some tiles just to see what the outcome would be.....stuck like a mofo they was. 

What about masonry additives specifically for that purpose?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The industry line is that thinsets should not be "home modified" in any way, due to the fact that unless you know what polymers are in the particular thinset you're using, and in what proportions, you don't know what kind of reaction may occur between them and whatever you add to that thinset.


----------

